# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  استفاده از دستگاه pos در کامپیوتر

## amir_cloud

سلام دوستان
من می خوام با استفاده از دسنگاه کارتخوان بانک سامان به کامپیوتر وصل بشم
و زمانی که کاربران از کارتخوان استفاده می کنند مبلغ را در کامپیوتر وارد کنم
ممنون میشم اگه کمک یا راهنمایی یا هر منبعی برای این مطلب معرفی کنید
در ضمن نمونه کد ویژوال بیسیک برای کار با این کارتخوان ها رو دارم اما طرزه استفادشو نمیدونم
خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## k12student

> سلام دوستان
> من می خوام با استفاده از دسنگاه کارتخوان بانک سامان به کامپیوتر وصل بشم
> و زمانی که کاربران از کارتخوان استفاده می کنند مبلغ را در کامپیوتر وارد کنم
> ممنون میشم اگه کمک یا راهنمایی یا هر منبعی برای این مطلب معرفی کنید
> در ضمن نمونه کد ویژوال بیسیک برای کار با این کارتخوان ها رو دارم اما طرزه استفادشو نمیدونم
> خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم کمک کنید


سلام سورسی که دارید به چه زبانی هستش و آیا با vb کار کردید لطفا برنامه تون رو اپلود کنید ببینم روالش چی هست ؟
ضمنا مسلما باید با پروتکل های مطرح تو این حوزه کا ر کنید !!؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همه پوزها این قابلیت رو ندارند. پشت پوز تون رو چک کنید، اگر یک پورت USB داشت این قابلیت رو نداره. اگر دو تا پورت USB داشت با ارائه دهنده پوز تماس بگیرید و مثال های کار با اون پوز رو ازشون دریافت کنید.

پوزهای فوق کاری را که شما می خواهید انجام  بدید رو در مثال هاشون دارند.

----------

